# December Photo Contest: we have a winner!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations, Mary!! I can see why you won!! Your Dogs are SO WELL BEHAVED - WELL, except for Naughty!! Still don't know how you get them to pose like that!!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice pic, eager to see what the January challenge is going to be


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats, great photo


----------

